# Ok Which Tops The List?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I know alls Good but which tops the list for Good Health.Whole Grains,Vegatables or Fruits?

I'm thinking Whole Grain but on the other Hand I think about the fact I feed Whole Grain to fatten up an animal.

big rockpile


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

It depends on what sort of beliefs you hold regarding what constitutes healthy. For me, the healthiest from the list you provided would be vegetables, but only the non-starchy ones. At the top of my own list would be meat and natural fats.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

I would say vegetables then whole grains then fruit. However good health comes from a good variety of foods in different catergories.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

Out of every diet out there they ALL agree on one thing....veggies!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Elffriend said:


> It depends on what sort of beliefs you hold regarding what constitutes healthy. For me, the healthiest from the list you provided would be vegetables, but only the non-starchy ones. At the top of my own list would be meat and natural fats.


Agreed.

I've read far too much info over the past couple of years to think grains, whole or otherwise, should play a big part in a healthy diet. 
Sugar is sugar. :shrug:
Like you said BR, "whole grains" are used to fatten mammals... Not slim them down.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

A balanced diet. All things in moderation. Protein is very important though, but not too much. Veggies, fruits, complex carbohydrates are all very important too. Banish sugar in any form from the diet, but if you just have to have some - have a little bit occasionally. I think honey would be better for you though than sugar.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

Complex carbohydrates ARE sugar, as far as your body is concerned. They may not be digested as quickly as a spoonful of sugar or a can of soda, but they will raise your blood glucose level.

We don't need them.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Our body has to have sugar some how some way....granted eating a spoonfull of sugar is not a good way to get it but sugar is what fuels our cells. We can convert other types of food into sugar but it doesn't mean that the answer is to only have those.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

No, but if you have a weight issue, it's highly likely your body is already having trouble processing glucose. Ie, limiting it via fewer carbohydrates and fast sugars is a good idea. :shrug:
Entire populations have lived perfectly healthy lives on almost nothing but fats and proteins. They must be getting that cellular glucose from something, right? Proteins break down into amino acids and when needed, those amino acids convert to glucose. 

The body is an amazingly adaptable machine.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I agree with Elffriend. Of the three you listed grains would be the last on the list. Veggies, non-citrus fruits would be above it. But meats and fats would be above the veggies IMO.


----------

